# What's Dave Rubin's MBTI type?



## Vanderlyle Crybaby (Sep 20, 2016)

Dave Rubin is a former comedian and now full time political commentator and political interviewer, he hosts his show 'The Rubin Report' where, despite him being a self described liberal, he interviews several conservative figures and unaccepted political commentators in liberalism. His show emphasizes freedom of speech, open-mindednes and atheism. He's made a lot of enemies on the left because he left the progressive Youtube news show 'The Young Turks' for their regressive perspective and coverage of social justice.

I'm really interested in what you guys think his type is. I think he comes across with a strong Fe-Ni vibe, again and again maturely expressing his views of how to fix the world in a charismatic way, while also having a subjective yet consistent logical system at it's core (Ti). I'm thinking most likely NFJ of some kind, I'm unsure whether he's E or I as even though I think he comes across as more of an E, ENFJ I feel would be too biased for him as I don't see his Ti as being repressed.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Vanderlyle Crybaby and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Vanderlyle Crybaby. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## FILTHY TINKER SPAMMER (May 23, 2016)

I love this bot

Sent from my K fone OLA using Tapatalk


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

welcome!!

i dot know this particular person, but we have a section "whats my personality type" with a sub section about guessing types of characters and famous people, so you could always try there =P

either way, make sure you take a good look around the forum, and dont be afraid to join anything that seems interesting

hope to see you about ^.^


----------

